
GTD guru David Allen goes digital - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/16/smallbusiness/getting_things_done_goes_digital.fsb/index.htm?postversion=2009071704
======
imd
This article should be called "Some cool new GTD apps". David Allen was
"digital" when he published his book. He purposely made GTD implementation-
agnostic, and personally used a Palm pilot. He sold (maybe still sells) a
plugin for Outlook to make it more GTD-friendly.

